# Vitamin Water



## metalhead (Aug 4, 2006)

Anytime I feel really nervous, if I drink a Power-C Vitamin Water, I seem to feel a little better. It might not do anything for you, but you could give it a shot. It's got 250% DV of Vitamin C; 50% DV of Vitamin B3, B6,B12, and B5; 25% DV of Zinc and Chromium; and 25 mg Taurine per bottle. It tastes pretty good also. :wink:


----------

